# looka hea



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

more tank pics


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

what kind of fish is that in the last tank?







Seriously though, nice big a$$ tanks.

Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

CHUD. what size is that aquarium thats in the back of your pick up? if i was driveing on the road with you i would be like . WHOLY f*ck< LOOK AT THAT AQUARIUM!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

WOW *jaw drops, thats huge, good luck with it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

what kind of filteration do you use for that monster? ac mini?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

WOW!!! WHAT SIZE IS THAT TANK!!!!


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Ummm what size crane you use to move it


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

nice stuff


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow you got some wicked tanks







you have to show some pics when its all set up.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

<----drooling :smile:


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I am looking for a tank that big , where did you get it and how much man ??? please tell!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm truely amazed and jealous. Wish I had half the tanks you do. Are they all up and running or soon to be?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that tank is that pickup makes me want to piss in my 180gal.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a jacuzzi...sweet....


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How many gallons is that pond like tank? What are the dimensions.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

i remember when you got that 1100 gallon tank and you were looking for suggestions to stock it. did you ever get it set up? you were trying to sell it were'nt you? have you decided to keep it?


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Where did you get that tank in the second pic and how many gallons is it and what do you have in it?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks guys. I miss a lot of the tanks that I had. sold a lot of them. I will be moving to a new home soon and I'll have some kick ass pictures to share









tank in the pick-up is 12' x 4' x 3'
approx 1100 gallons.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

forgot to add this pic


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

know thats what i call a tank..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea damn 1100 gals, more like a mini pond


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big are those bass?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks guys









I don't know what to say









stay and school and work hard


----------

